# Ozzy has a new buddy



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzy found his new friend , and after all the play fighting and ear biting Oz was so tired he fell asleep on him lol, hope you like the pics...........Chris.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

lovely photos as always of my favourite forum boy:001_wub:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Lovely photos Chris bless him falling asleep on the teddy

Viv xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

:lol: he's almost as big :yikes: xxxxx


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Lovely photo's of a handsome lad


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

hes so lovely love looking at his pics


----------



## MissHighlander (Jun 7, 2011)

Aaawww. Gorgeous looking cat or what.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That is too cute!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww, very cute


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

fantastic pic of ozzie, i do love him.
michelle x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Always love seeing pics of Ozzy, he is just gorgeous!! These pics are fantastic


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice to see he has someone his own size to play with  I did say he was a tiger cub really  
Brilliant photos Chris, and he looks as gorgeous as ever :thumbup1:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone.....


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww he looks like a lion wrestling a tiger! :laugh:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

I hope he does'nt want to take his new mate to the shows with him :lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> I hope he does'nt want to take his new mate to the shows with him :lol:


hahahaha can you imagine that. But for all Ozzy's size , Meighan our Ragdoll girl who is half the size of Oz sure keeps him inline......but hey, isnt that the same as us .women are always the boss.or so Sue tells me........:frown2::frown2:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

goodness chris i have a lion toy like that and it is huge, i hope yours isnt as big as ozzy would be enormous!!


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

raggs said:


> Ozzy found his new friend , and after all the play fighting and ear biting Oz was so tired he fell asleep on him lol, hope you like the pics...........Chris.


Who's the real tiger 

They look like long lost twins


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

EEEEEEEEEE this is amazing


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Isn't that lovely!  I wonder if they do large snowleopards to match Benji?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hi chris
as promised i found the one of nellie with my tiger. please note nellie weighs in the region of 17 lbs and by the looks of things the two tigers are the same size. just shows you how big ozzy is getting


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the pic of Nellie , what a magnificent NFC, as for the tigers, yes they do look to be the same size only yours lokks a little healthier than ours does, but then again THE OZZINATOR has had his dentures into ours lol,thanks again for Nellies pic, best wishes......Chris


----------



## Nell7 (May 17, 2011)

Aw, gorgeous cat and beautiful photos!


----------

